# Back Ribs Foil Ingredients



## kevin pitzer (Jan 13, 2017)

Question to all you Baby Back lovers.

I have seen a lot of ideas when foiling back ribs and would like to ask your preferred method and why?

Some use apple juice only, some butter, brown sugar and honey or just butter.  What do you foil with?


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 13, 2017)

I normally just use some apple juice.  Sometimes though I will also add butter and some honey to go with it.  Tried a mix of apple and pineapple juice one time and it was a different taste but not bad.  Got to experiment now and then.


----------



## whistech (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't cook ribs too often, but when I do I use Chef JJ's finishing sauce.     Here is a link to a thread with his finishing juice (sauce).

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146431/jjs-finishing-sauce


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

I use butter, brown sugar, a little rub & water or apple juice.

Meat side down.

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 14, 2017)

Lately, I lay them meat side down on some brown sugar, honey, and sriracha, and put a little apple juice in the foil.  I sometimes save those drippings from the foil and and brush them over the ribs in lieu of or in addition to. BBQ sauce.  My family tends to like the sweet and sticky ribs so they love it when I make them like this.


----------



## slipaway (Jan 14, 2017)

Whenever I do foil ribs I use brown sugar, then pour some honey over it and then put the ribs meat side down on the goo and seal her up.

Be careful when you unseal the ribs. The sugar et al has liquified and can cause a nasty burn. Just a word of caution............


----------



## remsr (Jan 14, 2017)

I do the same as Al. Apple juice, brown sugar, butter and rub.


----------



## txninnc (Jan 15, 2017)

IMG_1642.JPG



__ txninnc
__ Jan 15, 2017





Yesterday I used parkay honey brown sugar apple juice and rub to wrap. I finished with a chipotle Dr Pepper sauce. First time I've ever had ribs turn out exactly like I wanted. Hopefully I can repeat the results.


----------



## remsr (Jan 15, 2017)

They sure look good. [emoji]128064[/emoji] 

Randy,


----------



## txninnc (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks. I've fought with ribs for a long time. Hopefully I've turned a corner.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 15, 2017)

I use brown sugar, butter, and apple juice.  I have used with good results Root Beer and Dr. Pepper.  When I wrap I will also take one rack and dust it with my hot rub (Cumin, Black Pepper, Cayenne Pepper and Chili Powder).  for a spicy rack.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## txninnc (Jan 15, 2017)

My family is usually not big into hot stuff but that's a good idea. Cumin is also one of my favorite spices.


----------



## txninnc (Jan 15, 2017)

Of course I didn't mean to make that sound like cumin is hot...lol


----------



## birdman080 (Jan 17, 2017)

I am a little different in that I don't like sweet.  I prefer the opposite, although not exactly salty....probably just "spiced".  What do you use if you don't want to use sugar, honey, or anything similar and end up with a "sweet" taste?  This is also due to diabetes, so the concentrating of the sugars definitely won't do it for me.


----------



## 151squid (Jan 17, 2017)

I tried the 3-2-1 Ribs on page 85 of Jeff Philips Smoking Meats book. After smoking for 3hours, I wrapped them in tin foils and covered them with apple juice and left for an hour.  I finished them off in the oven with Jeffs BBQ sauce to carmalize the sauce. Delicious!  I should have left them steam inside the foil for a bit longer as I think they would have been a little more tender. Great book!  I ordered from Amazon and had it in two days. Great recipes I'm excited to try out.


----------



## elsid88 (Jan 17, 2017)

I use what others have already stated, but I sometimes use Pepper Jelly in place of the brown sugar.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2017)

whistech said:


> I don't cook ribs too often, but when I do I use Chef JJ's finishing sauce.     Here is a link to a thread with his finishing juice (sauce).
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146431/jjs-finishing-sauce




See if you can guess how I foil ribs...:biggrin:...JJ


----------

